# Unable to connect to PC using Nokia BH 505(Blue Tooth Headset)



## ajayritik (Jul 25, 2011)

I had recently bought a blue tooth dongle so that I can connect my Nokia BH 505 Blue Tooth Headset to my PC. However when I try pairing or connecting the device I'm able to see the Nokia set in the devices but not able to listen to music on PC.

If someone has any experience on connecting blue tooth headset to PC can they please help.


----------



## andcha (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi
I have some experience in connecting a bluetooth device with pc (windows vista)
Right click the bluetooth icon on the taskbar and then go to audio tab, you should be able to see nokia bh 505 in the list below. Now right click the device and select connect.
Once connected, right click the speaker icon in the taskbar and select playback devices. You should be able to see nokia bh505 in the list. Right click on the device and select set as default.

I am pretty sure this might work for you.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 27, 2011)

I have operating system as windows XP



andcha said:


> Hi
> I have some experience in connecting a bluetooth device with pc (windows vista)
> Right click the bluetooth icon on the taskbar and then go to audio tab, you should be able to see nokia bh 505 in the list below. Now right click the device and select connect.
> Once connected, right click the speaker icon in the taskbar and select playback devices. You should be able to see nokia bh505 in the list. Right click on the device and select set as default.
> ...



Can you help me out installing this on XP? I don't find any of the options that you mention in XP under the Blue tooth Icon.


----------



## andcha (Jul 28, 2011)

Its been ages since I've last used XP and I really can't suggest precisely but IMO the basics of xp and vista are somewhat similar.

You can try

Step-by-step Guide : How to configure a Bluetooth headset in Windows XP (SP2 or SP3)? Introduction.

or

Getting Your Bluetooth Headset to Work in XP - O'Reilly Media


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 1, 2011)

andcha said:


> Its been ages since I've last used XP and I really can't suggest precisely but IMO the basics of xp and vista are somewhat similar.
> 
> You can try
> 
> ...


Thanks bro I appreciate it.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 10, 2011)

Guys still having problems setting up my blue tooth headset to work with the PC.
Any suggestions?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry for bumping into an old thread. Just wanted to check if anyone can still help.


----------

